# new legends 4 gear funny cars



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

the new legends cars will be coming out next week for those who are wanting to know about the release date on them, take a look at the swap and sell section for more info.

Richard
Wheelz63


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Does anyone have their Legends cars yet? Is the Rambunctious windshield different from the Hawaiian? The windshield posts in the photo of Rambunctious look huge to me.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*aw nhra release 14*

the new nhra cars have arrived, and look pretty darn nice.

wheelz63


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I love the USA1 Camaro. I had the model when I was a kid. That is one I will get for sure. Dave.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks for the Pics wheelz


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool, ill be watching for my set!!!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks willys 41 and joe the package is on the way, they went out yesterday to all that ordered. thanks everyone!!

wheelz63


----------

